# Zuwenig kh Wert im Teich



## fukelstrulle (28. Aug. 2013)

Guten Abend alle zusammen,

ich habe dieses Jahr folgendes Problem:
Ich habe sehr viel Algenwuchs im Teich. Gestern habe ich dann mal Wasserwerte getestet:

Ph: 8,9
Kh: 4,0
Gh: 12,0
No2: 0,0
No3: 0,0
O2: 9,0
Cu: 0,0
Fe: 0,0
Po4: 0,0
Nh3/Nh4: 0,0
Co2: 0,6

Ich habe mir gegen die Algen Algisin von Colombo gekauft. Leider kann ich das Mittel unter diesen Bedingungen nicht verwenden. Ist meine Idee gut den ph Wert durch bio co2 zu verringern? Ich habe schon vor einiger Zeit gute Erfahrungen mit Bio CO2 gemacht. Was kann ich tun den kh Wert zu erhöhen? Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## samorai (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Zuwenig kh Wert im Teich*

Hallo Nick!
Bei Deinem Problem werfen sich mehrere Aspekte auf die zu Hinterfragen sind.
Dein Ph-Wert, warum ist er so hoch?......Wenn Du das Teichwasser messen kannst, sollte es auch mit den Werten des Befüllungswasser klappen, also gebe mal die Werte an.
Dann hast Du eine relativ starke UVC. Die schalte mal aus! Klingt jetzt etwas komisch(weil Algen-Problem) aber die UVC tötet auch jede Bakterie ob gut oder böse.Fazit: Die Natur schickt dann wieder die schnelle "Eingreiftruppe" sprich Algen um das Wasser zu "regenerieren".
Eine UVC ist nicht immer hilfreich.
Wie alt ist denn der Teich?
Wie viel Sonne hat er am Tag?
Fotos?


LG Ron!


----------



## Limnos (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Zuwenig kh Wert im Teich*

Hi

Wie ist es mit der Fischzahl und dem Futtereintrag , bzw. wieviel fällt oder rinnt in den Teich rein?. Siehe auch unter:  _wasser grün trotz massnahmen
huhni 
_
MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## samorai (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Zuwenig kh Wert im Teich*

Hallo Wolfgang!
Teichprofil!!!!!!! Da hat er die Fische aufgelistet.


LG Ron!


----------



## fukelstrulle (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Zuwenig kh Wert im Teich*

Hallo alle zusammen. Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Sorry war die letzten Tage nicht am Computer.

@Ron: Ich würde auch gerne wissen warum der PH Wert so hoch ist...Habe in letzter Zeit schon öfters Probleme damit gehabt aber der Wert hat sich nach einiger Zeit wieder stabilisiert. Die Werte von dem Befüllungswasser:

PH:7,5
KH:8,0
GH:16,0

Nicht wundern: Bei mir hat das Wasser eine sehr hohe Härte.

Der Teich ist jetzt 1 1/2 Jahre alt. Ca 5-6 Stunden Sonne bei gutem Wetter.
Was ich noch nicht erwähnt habe: Ich habe vor knapp 2-3 Wochen einen Teilwasserwechsel mit 2m³ gemacht.

@ Wolfgang: Die Fische sind in meinem Profil aufgelistet. Die Liste werde ich jetzt noch aktualisieren.


----------



## samorai (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Zuwenig kh Wert im Teich*

Hallo Nik!
Der KH- Tröpfchen Test von Sera verfällt nach 2 Jahren, nicht das Du da falsche Angaben hast.
Die Werte vom Befüllungs- Wasser sind eigentlich gut.
Nach dem Winter (vor allem wenn er lang ist) sollte man einige TW's machen, mann spricht vom aussüssen des Wasser's. Du hast wahrscheinlich mehr auf den Regen gesetzt, weil der Teich immer voll wahr keine weiteren TW's gemacht.
Ich weiß nicht mehr wer es war, ich glaube Patrick: Er nimmt Gießwasser aus dem Teich und führt Befüllungswasser wieder nach, daraus entsteht ein Gleichgewicht zwischen einfallenden Regen und Befüllungswasser.
Achso Test auf Phosphor, einen besseren Algendünger gibt es nicht.

LG Ron!


----------



## Limnos (15. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Zuwenig kh Wert im Teich*

Hi

Bin erst jetzt aus dem Urlaub zurück! Ich halte diese Fischzahl bei 5000 Litern für zu hoch. Man muss es aber in Relation zur Pflanzenmenge sehen. Die könnte zu niedrig sein. Mit der Teichchemie und der Beeinflussungsmöglichkeit durch Zugabe von was auch immer, ist es, als wenn ein Mensch ein ungesundes Leben führt aber alles durch Pillen dann beheben will.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

